# Survival Bracelet



## muzzy17is (Nov 7, 2010)

Here's a sample of one of my survival bracelets that I made.  It is Camo brown and green. Realy sharp. I have enough rope left over from a few that I made to make two more. Would make a nice set.  If you're interested send me you're wrist size in a PM and we'll talk more.  Interested in trades for other outdoors related stuff.
This pic is a little fuzzy but these realy look cool. This is the only colors I have available right now.


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 7, 2010)

Very nice work , Scott


----------



## muzzy17is (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## 10mmhunter (Nov 8, 2010)

How many feet of cord does it carry?


----------



## muzzy17is (Nov 8, 2010)

Depending on the size of your wrist, the one in the pic has two pieces that are burned together,  approximately 5.5 ft long each,but if I do it in one color it is one 9-10 ft piece. I can put a stripe down the middle for looks on the solid color ones.


----------



## muzzy17is (Nov 11, 2010)

These make nice dog collars as well.


----------



## muzzy17is (Nov 11, 2010)

Here's one I did in solid green.


----------



## Forkhorn (Nov 22, 2010)

I showed my daughter how to make these, and she now has a nice part time job keeping up with her demand. She ends hers with a blood knot loop on one end and a chinese button knot on the other as fasteners, where do you get the plastic fasteners? Looked at Hobby Lobby, and a couple other craft stores without luck.


----------



## muzzy17is (Nov 29, 2010)

forkhorn you have a pm


----------



## muzzy17is (Dec 14, 2010)

Got plenty of green brown, black and a little grey rope and I'm gonna have a few made in pink and white, breast cancer colors in a couple of days, I'll post a pic.


----------



## muzzy17is (Nov 20, 2011)

Making a few for some stocking stuffers or what not.  Heres some I did the other day for a feller in Missouri.


----------



## tedsknives (Nov 21, 2011)

Good looking work. Love the solid green


----------



## GOoutdoors (Nov 25, 2011)

Great work!


----------



## muzzy17is (Dec 18, 2011)

If anyone is interested shoot me a pm.


----------



## muzzy17is (May 19, 2012)

I've got a few of these made in camo in 7 and 8 inches I can sell at a special price.  $6.00 for one or two for $11.00 shipping included.
I can other colors for $7.00 ea shipping included.  Let me know.


----------

